# Chicken Thighs, 12 year old Grandson and a Savannah Stoker II Controlled Pellet Grill



## Savannahsmoker (Jan 20, 2013)

*Grandson putting on the chicken thighs.






After the chicken was in he set a low smoke temperature on the BMerrill’s new SSII Pellet Grill Controller.  The new SSII is so easy to use a 12 year can use it.





After some smoke and roasting it was time for a light BBQ glaze





Getting close to pull time





Time to pull




*


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 20, 2013)

He will remember that for a long time.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 20, 2013)

Does your grandson need a sous chef, SS?  I would like to apply.  Looks fantastic!


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 20, 2013)

Start 'em young!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 20, 2013)

It's genetic!  Another winner!


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the nice replies.
Grandson is an old hand at grilling and smoking as you can see here.  The boy is standing on a box.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 20, 2013)

Savannahsmoker said:


> Thanks for the nice replies.
> Grandson is an old hand at grilling and smoking as you can see here.  The boy is standing on a box.



Makes me smile!  A Pitmaster for sure!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 20, 2013)

I know 52 year olds who have to stand on a box...it's nice to be sharing your knowledge with your grandson.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jan 20, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I know 52 year olds who have to stand on a box...it's nice to be sharing your knowledge with your grandson.


Thank you so much.  BTW he makes his own rub, sauce and glaze for his cooks and I am proud of him.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 20, 2013)

Both of my grown sons favorite memories of their grandfather was sharing the memories you are making today. There's nothing in the world more important than making memories for them for the rest of their lives.
Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 20, 2013)

I am curious about your grill set up. Is that a custom made hood you have to use your grill on a porch or something like that? Way cool!


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jan 21, 2013)

4meandthem said:


> I am curious about your grill set up. Is that a custom made hood you have to use your grill on a porch or something like that? Way cool!


It is a Royall Wood Pellet smoker with a chimney in a covered patio to keep me out of the elements when cooking.  We cook entrees outside at least 6 days a week. 





Here you can see the nice thin blue smoke.





Since those pictures I have added the Next Generation Savannah Stoker II Pellet Smoker Control System interfaced with a Rock’s Stoker Control.   This provides remote temperature control and monitoring from a Smartphone or computer and can graph the cook with StokerLog running on a PC.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 21, 2013)

I think I can smell it here, mmm... or weit I think I simply froze my brain on the way to work today, it was -11 when I left the house, but with wind child factor felt like -45.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 21, 2013)

Savannah, this is totally awesome!  Thanks for sharing.  

I remember my nephews watching their Grandpa's every move when grilling steaks.  As they got older they were asking questions and even manning the grill.  When my Dad passed away, one of my nephews (now both in their late 30's) said his best memories were Grilling with Grandpa and everyone now gets him to do steaks!  My Dad would be so proud! 

This is something that your grandson will now pass on and it started with you!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 23, 2013)

SC, you've given your gransone the very best memories to hold on to. What a wonderful thing you've done for him. You are in my eyes the best of grandpa's.
kades/ma


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lovely photos Savannah


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 25, 2013)

Savannahsmoker said:


> *Grandson putting on the chicken thighs.*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 
My Daughter asked that you tell your Grandson she thinks he's cute 
Guess I must start watching her 
10 yr olds are much wiser nowadays!


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 1, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> My Daughter asked that you tell your Grandson she thinks he's cute
> Guess I must start watching her
> 10 yr olds are much wiser nowadays!




She's already looking for a man that can cook..


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 2, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> She's already looking for a man that can cook..


 
I can't say I blame her with 2 Dads that only know how to make 2 min noodles


----------



## Addie (Feb 2, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's genetic! Another winner!


Another DC member!


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 2, 2013)

Addie said:


> Another DC member!



Not yet.. we have standards and those standards mean you have to be 13.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 13, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> She's already looking for a man that can cook..


----------

